# Primos Hardwood Grunter



## rowdyr138 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am going out deer hunting for the second time and I bought the Primos Hardwood Grunter. There is abbreviations on the inside EB, DB, DG, YD, MB, TB...can anyone tell me what they stand for. I know they stand for certain calls but cant figure them out.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Estrus bleat, Doe Bleat, doe Grunt, young deer, mature buck, trophy buck....


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

TB=Tending Buck :!


----------

